# what dry ferts do you dose



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 55gallon planted tank that I just setup with pressurized co2. I am dosing seachem products. Excel , pottasium. , phosphorous , iron , nitrogen , and flourish. I know with the new co2 system , seachem products are going to get exspensive. So I am thinking of going with dry ferts from GLA. What all do I need to be dosing ?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I use the EI dosing method and use the EI pack from gla. My plants growth has exploded and I have to trim every week. It makes a big difference IMO and it's really cheap compared to the seachem products. I love it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the PMDD.Dry ferts are the way to go.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

On my 55 I dosed :

Iron chelate 1/8th tsp
CSM+B 1/8 tsp 
On Monday Wednesday and Friday

KNO3 1/4 tsp
KH2PO4 1/32 tsp
K2SO4 1/32 tsp 
On Tuesday Thursday and Sunday. All dry ferts. 

Did waterchanges on Saturday to reset and rest. This was the measurements suggested by someone on TPT or Barreport.com, I forget which. 

I am actually thinking of redosing on my 40 breeder but I have since stopped using the CO2 and have a lower light. Trying to figure out the right dosing amount.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Ok, maybe I am just thick headed, but could you all explain "dry fertilizer?? I see granuals when I think of dry fertilizer. Are you all talking about the tablets or capsules?? Don't mean to steal this thread, but I am curious.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

We're talking about powdered fertilizers. Most get it from https://greenleafaquariums.com/ including myself.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much for this thread. Matt, thank you for starting this thread and letting me "borrow" it and for the link to GLA. This is just what I need. Haven't read the instruction page yet, but will sometime today. I think this is what I need to "perk" up a couple of my tanks. Sure do appreciate everyone on this forum. Thanks


----------

